# MiniDisks über PC aufnehmen (opt. OUT)



## the_great_rawuza (7. April 2003)

Hi Leutz! Hab da mal ne Frage!!!

Ich hab einen portable MiniDisk Recorder (leider noch kein NetMD)! Ich will mir eine neue Soundkarte anschaffen mit einem optischen Ausgang! Kann ich dann damit Songs auf meinen MiniDisk-Recorder brennen, oder geht das nur mit der Stereo Anlage?


----------



## Paule (7. April 2003)

solange dein md-recorder (nicht player) nen optischen eingang und die soundkarte nen optischen ausgang hat ist das kein problem...
aber,da das recht nervig ist würde ich dir das netmd doch sehr zuherzen legen ,da das wesentlich schneller und einfacher geht...


----------



## antihero (7. April 2003)

Wobei netmd nicht ganz unrpoblemtaisch ist... 
Resp. du darfst nicht erwarten, dass du dann auch Songs von "fremden" MD's aufnehmen kannst. Du kannst nur MD's aufnehmen, welche mit ein und derselben Version der netMD software erstellt wurden. Das heisst, nicht einmal MD's von einem anderen PC mit derselben Softwre funktionieren, welche also absolut raubkopiert sein müssen. Nur wenn Software und PC identisch sind, kannst du Songs von MD's ziehen... Vielleicht war dir das ja klar, aber unwichtig scheints mir nicht. Wenn dich das nicht stört kann ich Paule nur zustimmen. netmd ist wirklich praktisch und ansonsten rundum empfehlenswert.

antihero


----------



## the_great_rawuza (7. April 2003)

Ich würde mir sofort einen NetMD-Recorder kaufen, wenn ich genug Kohle hätte! Mein Sony MZR501 hat ein Jahr aufn Buckel. Damals hat er 200 Euro gekostet und ich hab lange gebraucht bis ich genug zusammen hatte. Deshalb kommt ein NetMD-Recorder zur Zeit nicht in Frage!

Danke für eure Tipps und das ihr mir das so genau erklärt habt. Hab gar nicht gewusst, dass NetMD so "problematisch" sein kann!

Trotzdem noch eine Frage zum Aufnehmen über PC ohne NetMD:
Wie funktioniert das Ganze? Etwa so ähnlich wie bei der Stereoanlage, dass ich den Recorder nebenbei mitlaufen lassen kann, oder kopiert man die Songs mit einer Software rüber?


----------



## Paule (7. April 2003)

leider leider ist das genauso blöde wie mit ner stinknormalen kassette oder so , du musst die mp3's laufen lassen und wärenddessen aufnehmen. dabei musst du drauf achten ,dass da nix andres (systemgeräusche,andre anwendungen) irgentwelche töne macht , weil die ja auch aufgenommen werden


----------



## the_great_rawuza (8. April 2003)

*THX*

THX! Aber eine Frage hätt ich noch auf Lager! Könnt ihr mir ein paar preiswerte Soundkarten empfehlen mit einem opt. OUT?


----------



## Paule (8. April 2003)

also ich hatte mir vor ca. einem jahr ne terratec 512i gekauft für 45€ damals , die hatte auf jeden fall nen optischen ausgang , andre fallen mir jetzt nicht ein


----------



## the_great_rawuza (8. April 2003)

Danke! Ich werd mich mal ein wenig umschauen!


----------



## Trinchen (14. November 2003)

*brennen*

Ich habe nun genau diese Problem, ich habe von meiner Stereoanlage aus eine Radiosendung auf MD aufgenommen. Nun wollte ich dies auf meinen PC "einchecken", jedoch geht dies jetzt nicht, da es nicht von meinem PC aus aufgenommen wurde!
Habe ich denn keine Chance, diese Datei auf meinen PC zu kriegen- für etwas habe ich ja einen Net MD?!

Gibts keine einfache Lösung dazu? Naja, so toll ist der Net MD auch wieder nicht


----------



## Retlaw (14. November 2003)

Ausgang des MD-Players mit dem Eingang der Soundkarte verbinden, abspielen, Lautstärke einstellen, beliebigen Soundrekorder (Software) auf dem PC laufen lassen und mitschneiden.


----------



## antihero (14. November 2003)

Mit "belibige Software" ist zB. goldwave gemeint. Ist zwar nur Shareware, funktioniert aber gut. (Gibts bessere Freeware Alternativen?)
In manchen Softwares muss man noch ein wenig in den Einstellungen herumwühlen um zB. den Ton von der richtigen Quelle aufzunehmen...

//EDIT: Die Funktionalität des NetMD kannst du nicht nutzen wenn du die Daten nicht vom gleichen PC einchecken willst wie du auch auf MD ausgecheckt hast (Offizielle Ausdrücke des NetMD Programms...  )

antihero


----------

